# Cutting the steerer and spacers



## pbenton (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,
In the manual for the HSC5 fork it recommends leaving a 5mm spacer above the stem top avoid cracking the steerer but I notice that a lot of bikes have been built without the spacer and it does look cleaner, probably goes faster too.

Anybody got any opinions/stories one way or the other


...Paul


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

pbenton said:


> Hi,
> In the manual for the HSC5 fork it recommends leaving a 5mm spacer above the stem top avoid cracking the steerer but I notice that a lot of bikes have been built without the spacer and it does look cleaner, probably goes faster too.
> 
> Anybody got any opinions/stories one way or the other
> ...


The headset kit that comes with the frames includes a 5mm tapered spacer that goes between the stem and the top cap. This insures the steerer is run all the way through the stem and lessens the possibility of cracking the steerer from improper stem installation. If you are careful with your installation of the expander plug, and make sure the top step bolt is clamping tube not air, you should be fine not including the 5mm spacer on top of the stem. Be sure to use a torque wrench so you don't overtighten the bolts -- 5 to 6 Nm is usually plenty. If you would like me to send you one of the tapered 5mm spacers, please PM me your mailing address.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

Your PM box is full.

Thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

595 Ultra

Here's a photo of the recommended headset set-up. If you look closely (sorry I couldn't find a better pic), you'll see the tapered 5mm spacer I'm talking about between the top of the stem and the top cap. It's outside diameter is tapered to give a cleaner look than one that was square.

*[email protected]*


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Chas:
This may be a naive question . . . I've been riding a 461 that I bought 8 months ago and have about 20mm of spacers on top of the stem. I was planning on cutting the steerer tube down this weekend (HSC4 fork), but now I'm wondering if I should leave space for a 5mm spacer on top.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

wheelsonfire said:


> Chas:
> This may be a naive question . . . I've been riding a 461 that I bought 8 months ago and have about 20mm of spacers on top of the stem. I was planning on cutting the steerer tube down this weekend (HSC4 fork), but now I'm wondering if I should leave space for a 5mm spacer on top.


The extra 5mm on top of the stem is not absolutely necessary, but we recommend it to help prevent damaging the steerer tube. If you need one of the tapered 5mm spacers let me know and I can drop one in the mail for you.

*[email protected]*


----------

